# Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€



## AnDCrySis (13. April 2011)

*Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Guten Abend,

da ich mir vor 3 Monaten endlich doch mal wieder einen neuen Rechner geleistet hab, möchte ich ihn auch mal ein bisschen ausreizen bzw sein Potenzial ntuzen. Bis vor kruzer Zeit hatte ich einen 19" TFT von Medion, also nichts weltbewegendes, aber er hat seinen Dienst erfüllt 

Nun wird es jedoch Zeit für einen Neuen. Zu Auswahl hätte ich wie folgt:

1. Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED (wird ja hier hochgepriesen)
2. BenQ G2420HDBL (an sich auch ein gutes Modell)
3. BenQ V2420H 

Seit ich den BX2450 gesehen habe gefällt mir dieser am Besten, jedoch hört man in letzter Zeit leider mehr negatives was mich bis jetzt vom Kauf abgehalten hat. Andereseits ist er für diese Preisklasse ein Spitzenmodell. Hier im Forum wird er größtenteils ja nur gelobt. Zu den 2 BenQ´s kann ich leider auch nicht viel sagen, außer das die meisten Tests und Userbewertungen relativ gut ausfallen.

Nun meine Fragen. Wie stehen diese 3 Bildschirme so gegeneinander an? Und könnt ihr ebenfalls etwas zu den Problemen der Lichthöfe etc beim BX2450 sagen? 

Ich suche nun schin seit 2 Wochen komme aber auf keinen Nenner 

Grüße


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Nimm einfach den Samsung ,der ist gut.Ist letzten Endes doch nur eine Geldfrage.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Also zum BX2450 kann ich nur sagen das bei mir durch die LED Technik es so gut wie keine Lichthöfe gibt. Es gab hier zwar vereinzelt Berichte darüber das es schon bei dem Monitor vor gekommen ist aber dann war der Monitor defekt. Das einzige wirkliche Manko was der Monitor hat sind die Sau miserablen Werkseinstellungen und das kostet eine Menge Geduld das auf die individuellen Bedürfnisse der einzelnen User an zu passen.


----------



## AnDCrySis (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Naja aber dafür hast du in einem anderen Thread ja schon ein paar einstellungen gepost 

die geduld nehm ich mir gerne solange ich danach ein entsprechendes Bild erhalte, aber scheint ja so. Naja gut dann werd ich ihn mal bestellen und deine (hulkhardy) einstellungen verwenden und mal ein paar tests laufen lassen. Ergebnisse teil ich dann hier wieder mit. Danke für die Hilfe bis jetzt an euch zwei.


----------



## Firefighter45 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*



AnDCrySis schrieb:


> 1.Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED (wird ja hier hochgepriesen)



und das hat ja auch seine gründe  obwohl die einstellungen für den a... sind.


----------



## Hagrid (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Was ist eigentlich aus dem P2450H geworden? Lohnt sich es immer noch, den zu kaufen? Vor einem Jahr hatte der ja praktisch den Platz, wie jetzt der BX2450...


----------



## AnDCrySis (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

ja der p2450h ist immer noch guter Dinge, wäre auch die letzte alternative von mir gwesen ...

naja einstellen dafür kann ich mir wie gesagt zeit nehmen, weil an sich ist es einfach ein genialer bildschirm 

EDIT:

nun habe ich einen 27" von Samsung gesehen und bin mir nun nicht mehr sicher ob ich mir den BX2450 kaufen soll oder den P2770FH, da dieser genau so gut geeeignet für Gaming ist wie der BX. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

grüße


----------



## AnDCrySis (22. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Hat keiner ne meinung zum P2770FH?


----------



## 00Speedy (23. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Hier mal ein paar User Meinungen ALTERNATE

Einfach auf Bewertungen klicken.

Ansonsten mal bei Amazon lesen...


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*



> Ansonsten mal bei Amazon lesen...


Oder aber eine Woche teste, und vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen.


----------



## grodno. (28. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Und für welchen hast du dich entschieden? ich stehe zwischen 
*BenQ G2420HDBL*

und 
*Samsung SyncMaster BX2450*

Und bei Alternate hat der BenQ viele positive Bewertungen.
Ich brauche allerdings den Monitor auch zur Bildbearbeitung. Was sagt das Forum?


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Das sind beides gute Monitore. In dem Fall halt Geschmackssache.^^

Ich persönlich hab mit Samsung noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, und greife daher eher zu Samsung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Also der BenQ hat 5ms Reaktionszeit und (könnte) zu schlieren Bildung neigen. Der Samsung hat 2ms und ich kann persönlich sagen das der da keine Probleme hat.


----------



## grodno. (30. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Wo find ich den die einstellungen für den samsung?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Welche Einstellungen meinst du den?


----------



## grodno. (30. April 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Das einzige wirkliche Manko was der Monitor hat sind die Sau miserablen  Werkseinstellungen und das kostet eine Menge Geduld das auf die  individuellen Bedürfnisse der einzelnen User an zu passen. sagtest du hulkhardy1 und ich muss sagen das ich auch noch nicht so zufrieden bin


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Die richtige Einstellung hägt sehr stark von der Grafikkarte ab. Je nachdem welcher Hersteller verbaut ist (AMD oder Nvidia) gibt es dafür andere Einstellungen. Dazu kommt noch der persönliche Faktor. Jeder nimmt ein "gutes" Bild anders wahr. Die Vorschläge was wir hier beim BX245 geben sind allenfalls als Tipp zu sehen. Ohne ein bisschen experimentieren kommt man eh nicht weit. 
Aber sogut wie alle Monitore haben eine blöde Werkseinstellung. Das ist eigentlich nix neues.


----------



## AnDCrySis (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

also ich meld mich auch nochmal zurück ... 

konnte leider bis jetzt noch keinen monitor bestellen da mein computer zurzeit noch zerlegt ist( Kabe sleeven  ), somit also auch noch keinen Test durchführen. Habe jetzt aber 2 Monitore zur Auswahl die ich beide testen werde:

1. Samsung Syncmaster BX2450
2. Samsungs Syncmaster P2770FH 

da ich etwas weiter weg sitze vom Monitor wären 27" auch nicht schlecht, bloß die max Auflösung ist genauso wie beim 24", wodurch wahrscheinich die Pixel etwas größer erscheinen. Ich möchte mich zwar noch nicht festlegen, aber ich denke ich werde zum BX greifen.

grüße


----------



## Jamrock (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Also ich hab mir vor ein paar Monaten den LG Flatron W2442PA gegönnt für knapp 190€. Meine ich hab ihn bei Amazon geholt
Kann wirklich nur gutes von ihm berichten also wenn ihr noch einen zur Auswahl braucht. Ich kann ihn nur Empfehlen.

Die Flatron Reihe soll allg gut sein. Hab einige Freunde die auch LGs Flatrons haben und keiner war unzufrieden ^^, aber der Kundenservice soll angeblich nicht so gut sein.
Leider hat noch keiner meiner Bekannten mit ihm bekannschaft gemacht von daher Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## AnDCrySis (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

So bin mal wieder da...

hab mich nun doch für den BX2450 entschieden. Werde ihn mir morgen auch bei Amazon bestellen.

Nun noch kurze Fragen:

1. Hab ne gtx 470, soll ich mir da lieber noch ein hdmi-kabel dazubestellen oder reicht das beiliegende dvi-hdmi, bzw. merkt man da qualitätssprünge?
2. Damals wurde ja mal bei Samsung nachgefragt, weil sich mehrere Leute über Fehler am Gerät aufgeregt hatten, ob es ein Fehler in der Produktion sein könnte. Weiß da jmd was neues? 

@ hulkhardy1: Ich bräuchte dann nochmal deine genauen Einstellungen am Bildschirm sowie im Nvidia Treiber um zu sehen ob das Bild hinhaut.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Jep das beiliegende DVI-HDMI Kabel reich völlig aus und ein reines HDMI Kabel bringt dir auch kein besseres Bild. Du kannst ja mal erst im Sammelthread vom BX2450 vor bei schauen und wenn du noch fragen zu den Einstallungen hast kein Problem:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/149517-sammelthread-samsung-bx2450.html


----------



## -Life- (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Ich schlage den Dell U2311H vor oder den neuen LG IPS236V vor . 

Mfg


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Ich nutze mal den Thread für eine Frage in dem Sektor aus 

Gibt es gute Gaming Bildschirme mit 32 Zoll? 

Weil mein jetziger Fernseher macht das nicht so wirklich mit. Ist halt HD Ready 

Ich frage das deshalb, weil man ja oft Reaktionszeiten von max. 5 sek und nen sehr hohen Kontrast haben will und das können ja die normalen Fernseher nicht so bieten. 

Oder habt ihr große Alternativen bis 200 €? 

Paar Kriterien:

2ms
min. 20.000 : 1 Kontrastverhältnis (müsste wohl gut sein)
HDMI


Mein Sysprofile seht ihr unten als Link  Einfach draufgehen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Ein Gaming Monitor mit 32 Zoll für 200€, sorry aber das kannst du leider sowas von vergessen! Für die Kohle bekommst du eine guten 24 Zöller aber mehr nicht, sieh den Samsung BX2450 LED!


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Ich meinte auch nicht 32 Zoll für 200 € sondern die Alternativen (große aber halt nicht 32 Zoll).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Na also dann wäre ja der BX2450 gut für dich geeignet!


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Und was gibt es so an 32 Zöllern für mehr Geld. Weil wenn würde ich ggf meinen PC anschließen und Filme auch darüber gucken und Fernsehen. Oder ist das nicht ratsam.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Also mehr als 27 Zoll würd ich dir nicht empfehlen sonst wirds unscharf und bei noch höheren Auflösungen als FHD macht deine Graka schlapp. Den könnte ich dir guten Gewissens empfehlen: Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH 68,6 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## kazzig (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Da es hier mal wieder um das geile 27" Ding von Samsung geht, klinke ich mich mal rein und verweise freundlichst auf den Link in meiner Signatur 
Dort findest du ein Video-Review zum Samsung P2770FH, welches ich kurz vor Weihnachten aufgenommen habe - vielleicht hilft dir das ja bei deiner Entscheidungsfindung!


----------



## SSchaffrath (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Also ich habe den BX2450L schon seit längerer zeit und bin sehr Zufrieden.
Das einzige was wahr ich musste mich erstmal stark umgewöhnen da ich vorher einen alten billigen 19"  TFT-LCD hatte und die farben waren hässlich nun seh ich auch endlich unterschiede ^^


----------



## Cey (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Ich werfe mal den Samsung 2443BW in den raum  1920*1200 finde ich persönlich deutlich besser als FullHD, weil einfach höheres Bild.


----------



## AnDCrySis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

So ich bins mal wieder,

besitze nun den bx2450 und bin hell auf begeistert bis jetzt. Ich höre kein fiepsen/brummen wie es teilweise leute beschrieben haben und mit den einstellungen von hulkhardy sieht das bild echt top aus. Schlieren oder den Corona Effekt konnte ich noch nicht testen. Jedoch bleiben mir noch 2 Fragen, welche da wären:

* wenn ich dann spielen will ist es da mit einst von hulkhardy besser oder söllte ich da den modus Game nehmen? 
* wenn ich den rechner samt bildschirm starte gibt der bildschirm immer mal kurze "knackse" ab wenn er das bild wechselt, was jedoch nur am anfang passiert. normal oder grund zur besorgnis?

Grüße


----------



## Firefighter45 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

Zu 1: versuche es dann siehst du ja was besser ist, jeder empfindet die Einstellungen unterschiedlich.

Zu 2: hab ich bei meinem noch nicht beobachtet, macht der das IMMER?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*



> * wenn ich den rechner samt bildschirm starte gibt der bildschirm immer mal kurze "knackse" ab wenn er das bild wechselt, was jedoch nur am anfang passiert. normal oder grund zur besorgnis?


 
Hab ich bei mir auch nicht. Vllt. hat der Bildschirm ein Kaltstartproblem.


----------



## AnDCrySis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

naja hab ihn bis jetzt erst 2mal angemacht und er macht es auch nur bevor der ladebildschirm von windows 7 kommt, ansonsten keine beschwerden 

wäre so ein kaltstartproblem schlimm?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*



> wäre so ein kaltstartproblem schlimm?


Sagen wir es so. Es kann alles gut gehen, aber das muss nicht sein. 

Für mich wäre es ein Grund für eine RMA. Und wenn´s nur der Sicherheit halber ist.


----------



## AnDCrySis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24" für um die 200€*

hab ich aber so sehr gefreut als er endlich da war und ihn nun wieder zurückschicken wäre, sagen wir mal unschön 

ich beobachte weiter und wenn es beim nächsten mal auch wieder vorkommt muss ich es halt so machen ... was könnte denn schlimmstenfalls passieren? das er komplett die mücke macht?


----------

